

The nicest cease-and-desist ever (Jack Daniel's) - boredguy8
http://www.volokh.com/2012/07/26/more-proof-if-proof-were-needed-that-jack-daniels-mellows-you-out/

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4279063> <\- Many comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4280953>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4282486>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4286471>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4287593>

